# National HD Channel List



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*DBSTalk.com Launches National HD Channel List

"A work in progress..."*

The DBSTalk.com 'National HD Channel List' is a comprehensive, one-stop listing of all "national" high-definition channels currently available on one or more national or regional providers. The list will be maintained by yours truly as edits to this initial post and will be updated from news reports of new HD channel launches, as well as from confirmed posts by DBSTalk members to this thread.

For a variety of reasons, no single provider currently carries all 'national' channels and probably never will, but as this list grows, it can be used as your resource and reference for requesting nationally-available HD channels from your provider that may be of interest to you and your family, whether your provider be DishNetwork, DirecTV or your local cable company.

The list will include national network channels, including premium movie channels designated as HD, but no local HD channels will be included in the list. The listing of HD RSNs may be more difficult for me to keep up with, but I will attempt to maintain HD RSNs in a separate list as they are reported. For the present, the list will not include PPV or VOD channels which are specific to a given provider, nor "East/West" feeds.

Interested DBSTalk members are invited to contribute news of new HD channels, make suggestions, and let me know of any additions or corrections which may be needed.



> *Broadcast Network HD Channels*
> ABC HD
> CBS HD
> The CW HD
> ...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, I've "rebooted" this thread because a lot of the conversation was no longer relevant. Nick's done a great job here and would be happy to pass the reins onto another forum member. Please send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

For the record, the number of views of the original 'National HD Channel List' before the reset was 31,968.


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

Wow, some of this thread is really out of date (i.e. well over a year ago changes aren't reflected). Please change FSN Bay Area to Comcast SportsNet Bay Area and FSN West to Comcast SportsNet California.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks, *bobl*. Updates made.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks to *coldsteel* for sending updates via PM.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Missing 

- G4 HD
- Style HD
- Tru TV HD
- TCM HD
- HLN HD
- ESPNews HD
- The Movie Channel Xtra HD
- TV One HD

- Mojo HD no longer exists
- Chiller HD never launched
- Outdoor Channel 2 HD and Outdoor Channel HD are one and the same
- Equator HD and WorldSport HD are Voom channels that are gone
- Crime & Investigation HD and History HD are listeed twice
- HBO Max and More don't exist.


Every national HD channel I know of that is currently broadcasting in the US, excluding RSNs and west coast feeds

A&E HD
ABC Family HD
AMC HD
Animal Planet HD
BBC America HD
BET HD
BET J HD
Big Ten Network HD
Biography HD
Bravo HD
Cartoon Network HD
CBS College Sports HD
CMT HD
CNBC HD
CNN HD
Comedy Central HD
Crime & Investigation HD
The Discovery Channel HD
Disney Channel HD
Disney XD HD
ESPN HD
ESPN 2 HD
ESPN U HD
ESPNEWS HD
Fashion TV HD
Food Network HD
Fox Business Network HD
Fox News Channel HD
Fuel HD
Fuse HD
FX HD
G4 HD
Golf Channel HD
Hallmark Movie Channel HD
HD Theater
HDNet
HDNet Movies
HGTV HD
History HD
HLN HD
IFC HD
Investigation Discovery HD (Not sure if its live yet, set to launch on TW Cable next month)
Jewelry TV HD
Lifetime HD
Lifetime Movie Network HD
Logo HD
MAV TV HD
MGM HD
MLB Network HD
MSNBC HD
MTV HD
National Geographic Channel HD
NBA TV HD
NFL Network HD
NHL Network HD
Nick HD
The Outdoor Channel HD
Palladia HD
Planet Green HD
QVC HD
RFD TV HD
The Science Channel HD
Syfi HD
Smithsonian Channel HD
Speed HD
Spike HD
Style HD
TCM HD
TLC HD
TBS HD
The Tennis Channel HD
TNT HD
Travel Channel HD
Tru TV HD
TV One HD
Universal HD
USA HD
Versus HD
VH1 HD
Wealth TV HD
The Weather Channel HD
WGN America HD
Women's Entertainment HD
World Fishing Network HD
HBO HD
HBO 2 HD
HBO Signature HD
HBO Family HD
HBO Comedy HD
HBO Zone HD
HBO Latino HD
Cinemax HD
Moremax HD
Actionmax HD
Thrillermax HD
Outermax HD
5Starmax HD
Atmax HD
Wmax HD
Showtime HD
Showtime Too HD
Showtime Shocase HD
Showtime Extreme HD
The Movie Channel HD
The Movie Channel Xtra HD
Starz HD
Starz Comedy HD
Starz Edge HD
Starz Kids & Family HD
Encore HD


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks for changing the two Bay Area RSN"s from FSN to Comcast SportsNet. Might I suggest alphabetizing the part-time RSN's like the other sections in the list. This makes it much easier to review the list for possible corrections or to just see what exists. Really, I guess all that you need to do is to move Comcast SportsNet California to put it just below Comcast SportsNet Bay Area.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd like to call everyone's attention to a sticky I just discovered in AVSForum's *HDTV Programming *subforum:

*Official AVS National HD Channel Lineups - Cable/DBS/Fiber/IPTV - Updated 6/29/09!*

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058081


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks to *Steve Mehs* for his corrections and his massive list, which I am still researching, and thanks again to *bobl*. As I said in my OP, this is a work in progress.

We are looking for someone to volunteer to take over and maintain "The National HD List", going forward. Interested members should contact moderator *Stuart Sweet* by PM.

Nick Nixon


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Most of the channel names in the RSN list need to be brought up to date. The biggest single issue is that "FSN (region)" has become "FS (region)" on the channels owned by Fox; the ones that Liberty Media took over are still "FSN (region)."

Might also be helpful to identify each channel's region if it's not made clear by the name, e.g., "FS West (Southern CA)," "Sun Sports (Florida)," "SportsTime Ohio (Northern OH)."

I'll try to work on that portion of the list this weekend, unless someone else gets to it first...


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

After going through a couple of sources, I believe this to be the current list of regional sports networks that have a full-time HD channel. As with the original list, it's in groups of 5 solely to make it a bit easier to read.

4SD (San Diego)
Altitude (Denver region)
Comcast SportsNet Bay Area (Northern California)
Comcast SportsNet California (Northern California)
Comcast SportsNet Chicago

Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic
Comcast SportsNet New England
Comcast SportsNet Northwest
Comcast SportsNet Philadelphia
FS Detroit

FS Florida
FS Indiana
FS Kansas City
FS Midwest (St. Louis region)
FS North (North Central states)

FS Ohio
FS South (Southeast except Florida)
FS West (Southern California)
FS Wisconsin
FSN Northwest

FSN Pittsburgh
FSN Rocky Mountain (Denver region)
MASN (Mid-Atlantic states)
MSG (New York/New York City metro area)
MSG+ (New York/New York City metro area)

NESN (New England)
Prime Ticket (Southern California)
SNY (New York City metro area)
SportSouth (Southeast except Florida)
SportsTime Ohio

Sun Sports (Florida)
YES Network (New York City metro area)


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Great list Trainman. FS Florida is currently game only HD.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks to Jim Ellwanger, aka *trainman*, for researching and posting the full time RSNs. The up-to-date National HD Channel List can be found in post #1 of this thread


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

davring said:


> FS Florida is currently game only HD.


Thanks for the correction -- hard to tell from way over here in California, even with DirecTV, since I don't get the Sports Pack. (My divorced parents live in Tampa and can't even agree on cable service -- Mom has Bright House, Dad has FiOS -- but this isn't exactly the kind of question I can ask either of them and expect the right answer.  )


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

You can now add Epix to the list of National HD channels. It launches in October and has an agreement with Fios.

It's a premium network from Viacom, Lionsgate and MGM.

http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/content_display/news/cable-tv/e3i64d7e42a898297d7ffdf59bd1a1f8a54


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

This is the 3rd attempt to launch this service, the previous 2 failed, and the involved studios have changed at least once... you might want to wait until it actually sends a signal thru OR FIOS starts taking orders.

Larry



Crow159 said:


> You can now add Epix to the list of National HD channels. It launches in October and has an agreement with Fios.
> 
> It's a premium network from Viacom, Lionsgate and MGM.
> 
> http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/content_display/news/cable-tv/e3i64d7e42a898297d7ffdf59bd1a1f8a54


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Free trial of six HD channels, Wed 8/19 - Sun 8/23
Email received Thursday, 13 Aug 2009, 6:01p

Four I don't usually get:
• 255 MGM HD
• 267 Smithsonian Channel HD
• 275 Crime & Investigation HD -- *Moved to 289 *-- 17 Aug 2009
• 332 Palladia

Two I do usually get (grandfathered):
• 259 Universal HD
• 552 HDNet Movies

This is a promotion for DirecTV's HD Extra Pack.


----------

